# Just Started EI Nutrient Dosing for my 55 Gal. How Long Until I See Results??



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was just wondering how long it is going to take for me to see the black algae start disappearing from the plants. I am dosing them with 2 teaspoons of Micro Macro Nutrient Mix per week and doing a 30% water change weekly. 

the Micro Macro Nutrient Mix contains: 
25% KNO3 
25% K2SO4 
25%MgSO4
25% CSM+B
also dosing with Flourish once a week and running about 12 hrs of light 20" above substrate T5 lighting 108Watts.
thanks =D


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

joevw007 said:


> I was just wondering how long it is going to take for me to see the black algae start disappearing from the plants. I am dosing them with 2 teaspoons of Micro Macro Nutrient Mix per week and doing a 30% water change weekly.
> 
> the Micro Macro Nutrient Mix contains:
> 25% KNO3
> ...



That isn't the way to EI dose. 
You should be dosing everyday, but don't dose macros on days you dose csm+b. dose them on alternating days. If the flourish is excel you need to dose that daily.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

susankat said:


> That isn't the way to EI dose.
> You should be dosing everyday, but don't dose macros on days you dose csm+b. dose them on alternating days. If the flourish is excel you need to dose that daily.


i cant it all came mixed.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

thats not right, where did you get it?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers, Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Macro Micro Nutrient Mix, Macro Micro Nutrient Mix,

I believe this is what he got.I have ordered from there myself a few years back but didnt get mine as a mix.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The mix he got is what they used to call PMDD. There is nothing wrong with it. I used when I first got started.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers, Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Macro Micro Nutrient Mix, Macro Micro Nutrient Mix,
> 
> I believe this is what he got.I have ordered from there myself a few years back but didnt get mine as a mix.


yea thats what I got. How often should I dose and how much Ben? Since you have experience with this mix


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

joevw007 said:


> yea thats what I got. How often should I dose and how much Ben? Since you have experience with this mix


There used to be dosing instructions on their website. Is it not there anymore?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Let me see if I'm understanding this correctly. You are directly dosing the PMDD mix (powdered form) to the tank? If so, that's not the way to do it.

The PMDD mix isn't the EI method. EI is where you are dosing individual ingredients.

Anyway, for the pre-mix, mix 1/4 cup of PMDD dry mix to 500mL of Distilled water. Shake well until all dissolved. You may still have a little sediment on the bottom but should be very little. Store in the fridge. Shake well before each use.

Dosing: Add 1-4 drops per gallon for 6 days. 25-50% water change on day seven is recommended. For the tanks that I still use the pre-mix on, I use 1.5mL for a 10g. That should be a good reference for you.

EI is a completely different ballgame.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Those are the directions I remember....thanks James. Didn't it also say something about start with 1 daily drop and see how your plants are doing and adjust as needed? Or something like that?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd have to look at the label but only recall seeing the "1 to 4 drops per gallon" mentioned. If memory serves me right, the 1.5mL comes out to 2drops/g. BTW...I use the dosing droppers that you can find at Wally World. It comes in a package with a dosing spoon as well. Less than a buck. I usually pick up a few. Comes in handy.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Could be. I'll count them this afternoon and see what it is. The dropper itself will make a difference as you stated.

These are like the ones I use:
Dosing Dropper


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The site says to start at one drop per gallon and move up from there depending on the plant growth,going to no more than four drops per gallon.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> The site says to start at one drop per gallon and move up from there depending on the plant growth,going to no more than four drops per gallon.


That's what I was referring to....


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

James0816 said:


> Could be. I'll count them this afternoon and see what it is. The dropper itself will make a difference as you stated.
> 
> These are like the ones I use:
> Dosing Dropper


Ok...so this droper at 1.5mL is ~ 22 drops. Give or take a drop or two. ;o) Spot on for where I want my dosing for these tanks.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

James0816 said:


> Let me see if I'm understanding this correctly. You are directly dosing the PMDD mix (powdered form) to the tank? If so, that's not the way to do it.
> 
> The PMDD mix isn't the EI method. EI is where you are dosing individual ingredients.
> 
> ...


okay sick, so I did the calculations to find out how much of a teaspoon i should add to my tank of JUST the powder(may I add the fact that mL, cups, drops, and gallons were all used it was quite hard to change all those units =P). it came out to be almost EXACTLY what i thought it was, and that is 18.44 metric drops, which is 1/3 of a U.S. teaspoon. so I am going to continue to add 1/3 tsp of the dry powder directly to my tank, since it completely dissolves via this method. I have read a lot about this and a lot of people say adding the powder dry has the same effect and dissolves more easily and is less messy. My plants are doing GREAT with this method and have flourished basically overnight. Thanks for all the help fellas!!

EDIT: Based on 4 drop/gal since my tank is considered "heavily planted" and has high lighting


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The PMDD mix is not designed to be used as a powder directly to the tank and is not the same as adding the individual dry ingredients to the tank. Me personally, I would highly advise against it.

Here's a good link for some info concerning PMDD (Poor Man's Dosing DROPS). Just be very carefull if you are going to continue using the dry ingedients in manners that it is not intended.

Just trying to help ya out.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

James0816 said:


> The PMDD mix is not designed to be used as a powder directly to the tank and is not the same as adding the individual dry ingredients to the tank. Me personally, I would highly advise against it.
> 
> Here's a good link for some info concerning PMDD (Poor Man's Dosing DROPS). Just be very carefull if you are going to continue using the dry ingedients in manners that it is not intended.
> 
> Just trying to help ya out.


well you guys have been right so far so I will take your advice and most likely invest in seperate ferts. for now ill probably continue ot add it directly to the tank since the plants are doing so well with it and my fish arent showing any signs of irritation. thanks for all the help! (ive always been known for trying to come up with my own unique solution and I know I can be wrong lol)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nobody would ever argue with you about adding dry ferts directly to your tank. Most people do it that way I believe, including myself. But, I am dosing via EI method. I would start lower and work your way up. Improvements in plants can take a couple of weeks to show up, whereas things that are hurting the plant show up within a day or two.

What surprised me the most about the info in this thread is the percentages you posted earlier. They are certainly NOT the percentages you would be dosing EI...if it were all thrown together as one dose. KNO3 would be about 60% of all of it. Did you get those from their website?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Absolutely nothing wrong with using the PMDD mix. Just have to use it as intended. I still use it for some tanks and others I use the EI dosing method.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Nobody would ever argue with you about adding dry ferts directly to your tank. Most people do it that way I believe, including myself. But, I am dosing via EI method. I would start lower and work your way up. Improvements in plants can take a couple of weeks to show up, whereas things that are hurting the plant show up within a day or two.
> 
> What surprised me the most about the info in this thread is the percentages you posted earlier. They are certainly NOT the percentages you would be dosing EI...if it were all thrown together as one dose. KNO3 would be about 60% of all of it. Did you get those from their website?


sweet okay, yea the package says 1 part of each of the ingredients I listed.


----------

